# 60s Traynor 4 x 10" PA cab ...$50.00...Kitchener



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Might be easily converted to a 2 x 12" or whatever.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I love my vintage Traynor 410. Playing my London Reverb head through it sounds devine!! Mine isn't from the 60s, but it is from the 70s. If I were looking for another one, I'd absolutely buy this one.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If I had anyway of getting this here it would be mine! If anyone local to it want to go through the PITA of shipping it to me, I will make it worth your time! 

TG


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> If I had anyway of getting this here it would be mine! If anyone local to it want to go through the PITA of shipping it to me, I will make it worth your time!
> 
> TG


That would NOT be a cheap venture. I work for Purolator, and it would classify as a heavyweight and that includes extra handling fees. If you can get me the dimensions and weight, I can try and find an estimate. PM and we can discuss if it ends up possible for you to acquire this cab.

That would also mean it'd have to get itself to London somehow. I almost never leave the city.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Verne said:


> That would NOT be a cheap venture. I work for Purolator, and it would classify as a heavyweight and that includes extra handling fees. If you can get me the dimensions and weight, I can try and find an estimate. PM and we can discuss if it ends up possible for you to acquire this cab.
> 
> That would also mean it'd have to get itself to London somehow. I almost never leave the city.


This is an incredibly generous offer @Verne! If you actually need to travel just to get it, however, this is too much of an ask and I wouldn't feel right about accepting your kind offer to help. Ultra good karma to you though!

Thanks again for even contemplating this,
TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@traynor_garnet I can get the cab for you as it is only a few of blocks away from me... if @Verne will meet me part way from London (i.e., Stratford) and sort out the packaging and shipping.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wouldn't the 401 be an easier route than Stratford? I am about 5mins from the 401. Granted, I have no idea where you are located. @greco


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> Wouldn't the 401 be an easier route than Stratford? I am about 5mins from the 401. Granted, I have no idea where you are located. @greco


The 401 would be fine. I just hate using it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the offers of help. I have contacted the seller to find out the dimensions. I’ll let you know if I hear back. 
Thanks again,
TG


----------

